#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Is working from home good for business?

## Bhavya

If you are running your own business, sometimes you may work from your home. There are two types of result you can get when you are working from home: Your workers will get nothing done or your workers will be happier and give you more productive results. Recent studies found out the benefits of working from home. Let's check out them below!

If your work is tech-related you can get the much-needed focus while working from homeFor a business having employees who are working from home, increase productivity and save moneyWorking from home allow people to manage their healthWorking from home gives flexibility for employees to work according to their time schedule

*Do you agree that working from home good for business? Let's share your thoughts in the comments below!*

----------


## Deshan

Hmm, for me not very true.
I'm running my own business (software dev in Srilanka) for two years now. Works from home mostly, going to office once a week.

As for my experience
1. I am working all 7 days in week
2. Day time have to attend family matters mostly, so working in the night mostly
3. No official leaves, but can take a leave when ever I want
4. Managing the things quite difficult, specially during the initial days. (No time table)
5. People around you will get start to believe that you are free always, and can attend to their needs anytime
6. Job stress has nothing to do with works from home or full time office employee, it's totally depend on how do you looking at it. 
7. No need to worry about traffic jams which isa big plus

Just sharing my experience, may be totally different from some one else.  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hmm, for me not very true.
> I'm running my own business (software dev in Srilanka) for two years now. Works from home mostly, going to office once a week.
> 
> As for my experience
> 1. I am working all 7 days in week
> 2. Day time have to attend family matters mostly, so working in the night mostly
> 3. No official leaves, but can take a leave when ever I want
> 4. Managing the things quite difficult, specially during the initial days. (No time table)
> 5. People around you will get start to believe that you are free always, and can attend to their needs anytime
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience Deshan, I think working from home has its own pros and cons.

----------

